# Color quiz - personality test



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

http://colorquiz.com/quiz.php

This is a nifty little quiz that makes you pick different colours in the order of what appeals the most to you. The order in which you choose them makes the quiz figure out what your personality and ongoing problems in your life are. The first time I took this when I read the results it felt like they had been inside my mind. If you take/took it did you find it accurate/not accurate?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

Desperately needs a close relationship with an affectionate and accepting partner; or some other way to be recognized and known.
*Your Stress Sources*

"Unfulfilled hopes have left her feeling uncertain and even a little fearful about the future. Needs to feel secure and avoid further disappointment; fears she will be looked over, lose her position, or lose respect. Has little hope that things will get better in time and her negative attitude leads her to place impossible demands on others or to compromise or bargain."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Has high emotional expectations and desires to be the center of attention, which makes it difficult to find a satisfying relationship. her reserved, cautious nature makes her emotionally distant. "
Emotionally demanding and will involve herself in close relationships but won't get too involved or give too much of himself.
Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. she is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity.
"Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. she is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity, as long as there is not a lot of conflict or emotional difficulty."
Current situation is leaving her doubtful and cautions about becoming intimately involved with others.
*Your Desired Objective*

Is extremely determined to make her presence known as an important part of any team. she is flexible and able to do what is necessary to stand out from the crowd. Is willing to overcome any conflicts and difficulties that may stand in her way.
*Your Actual Problem*

"Has been disappointed and let down, believes it is pointless to come up with new goals as they will most likely disappoint as well. Needs to be recognized and respected, but is worried about the future. Reacts by avoiding situations where she will be criticizes or others will attempt to influence her. Tries to take charge of the situation by controlling the details and strengthen her position. "

Pretty accurate I'd say, except the sexual stuff, that's kinda untrue~


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow, pretty accurate. Very cool.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Your Existing Situation

Desires to be respected by others in order to gain their trust and support for her own personal gain.
Your Stress Sources

"Wishes for freedom and independence, free from limitations and restrictions except for the ones she choices to give himself."
Your Restrained Characteristics

*Open and emotionally involved in relationships and easily finds satisfaction through sexual activity.*

"Feels she is not receiving her fair share and is unable to rely on anyone for support or sympathy. she keeps her emotions bottled up, leaving her quick to take offense to small things. she tries to make the best of her situation."

"Seeking to broaden her horizons and believes her hopes and dreams are realistic. Worries she may not be able to do the things she wants and needs to escape to a peaceful, quiet environment in order to restore her confidence."

Your Desired Objective

"Wishes to live in a calm, peaceful, relaxing environment, where everyone gets along and there is a strong sense of belonging."
Your Actual Problem

"Prefers to be left in peace and avoids arguments, confrontation, and conflicts."

The bold part was the only thing that doesn't describe me. Everything else is pretty accurate.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

For me it was extremely unaccurate. It thought I was a very social and outgoing person. Haha.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Has ran out of rice crispies, and really wants some rice crispies"

*Your Stress Sources*

"very stressed by the whole lack of rice crispies situation"

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"all i can think about is rice crispies"

*Your Desired Objective*

"a nice bowl of rice crispies of course"

*Your Actual Problem*

"i have no fecking rice crispies"

*Your Actual Problem #2*

"i still have no fecking rice crispies"


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

This was so accurate... Black sorcery...

*Your Existing Situation*

"Inclined to choose luxurious things, which are gratifying to the senses. Turned off by things which are tacky and tasteless."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Seeks freedom and the chance to do as she wishes; avoids restrictions or things that try to hold her back. Feels an intense
amount of pressure being put on her and would like a chance to escape in order to do the things she wants and needs to do for
himself. However, she lacks the
determination and motivation to escape and pursue her own personal gains."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Tries to participate and involve herself in things going on around her; however, avoids conflict and arguments to reduce stress and tension."

"Emotionally withdrawn, feels forced to make compromises which makes emotional attachments difficult."

Current situations force her into
compromise and placing her own hopes
and desires on hold for the time being.

*Your Desired Objective*

"Highly optimistic and outgoing personality. Loves to learn new and exciting things, and craves new interests. Looking for a well-
rounded life full of success and new
experiences. Does not allow herself to be overcome with negative thoughts or self-doubt. Takes life head on, with enthusiasm."

*Your Actual Problem*

"Fights resistance or limitations, and insists she is free to develop in her own way.
Rewarded by accomplishing things on her own, with little to no help from others."

*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Feeling tension and stress brought on by situations which are out of her control, leaves her feeling helpless, anxious, and inadequate. She escapes the situation by
throwing herself into new activities and insisting she get her own way. Appears to be in control of himself, which she isn't,
leading to outbursts of anger."


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Needs a peaceful and quiet environment. Desires an affectionate and faithful partner who will spoil him and treat him with importance. If he feels mistreated or a lack of attention, he may withdraw."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Unfulfilled hopes have left him feeling uncertain and even a little fearful about the future. Needs to feel secure and avoid further disappointment; fears he will be looked over, lose his position, or lose respect. Has little hope that things will get better in time and his negative attitude leads him to place impossible demands on others or to compromise or bargain."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Feels he is getting less than he deserves for all his hard work; however, he makes no effort to change things and tries to make the best of the situation."

"Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. He is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity."

_"Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. He is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity, as long as there is not a lot of conflict or emotional difficulty."_

*Your Desired Objective*

Seeks to be known for something he has accomplished and uses his social abilities to win people over. Emotional and sensitive and romantic.

*Your Actual Problem*

"Is disappointed and let down, feels there is no point in making new goals as they will leave him feeling the same way. Looking for friendly, pleasant relationships with others, who will further develop his intellect. He tries to escape into a fantasy world where things go his way and his desires are easier to reach."

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

That's quite accurate to be fair. One or two of the things may be slightly exaggerated but there is a bit of truth in them. The part underlines I'd disagree with


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

Feels there are barriers between herself and the essential things she desires.

*Your Stress Sources*

"Demands to be noticed by others as an important individual, needs attention and recognition. her current situation is leaving her dissatisfied. she feels she needs to make friends with those who hold the same high standards she does. Wants to stand out as someone at the top of her class and be admired by others. she needs to feel in control which makes it difficult to give of herself to another person. she feels isolated and alone but refuses to appear weak and continues to be emotionally distant from others in order to keep her attitude of superiority. "

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Open and emotionally involved in relationships and easily finds satisfaction through sexual activity.

Emotionally distant even from those closest to her.

He is being forced to be happiness and pleasure on hold for new due to her limiting circumstances.

"Insists her hopes and ideas are realistic and achievable, but needs encouragement and support. her self-centeredness can cause her to take things too personally."

*Your Desired Objective*

Is extremely determined to make her presence known as an important part of any team. she is flexible and able to do what is necessary to stand out from the crowd. Is willing to overcome any conflicts and difficulties that may stand in her way.

*Your Actual Problem*

Afraid she will not be able to achieve the things she wants and demands others recognize and acknowledge this right to them.

*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Needs to be viewed and respected as an outstanding individual, in order to build her self-esteem and self-worth. Resists any type of weakness and sets high standards for herself."

Mine was almost spot on. Underlined is especially true.


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

It was sorta inaccurate.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Your Existing Situation

"Very emotional and artistic, enjoys being surrounded by beauty and art. Looking for a partner who always has an eye for beauty and who enjoys close, loving relationships."

Your Stress Sources

"Demands to be noticed by others as an important individual, needs attention and recognition. His current situation is leaving him dissatisfied. He feels he needs to make friends with those who hold the same high standards he does. Wants to stand out as someone at the top of his class and be admired by others. He needs to feel in control which makes it difficult to give of himself to another person. He feels isolated and alone but refuses to appear weak and continues to be emotionally distant from others in order to keep his attitude of superiority. "

Your Restrained Characteristics

"Current situation makes him feel unable to prove himself, but tries to make the best of things."

"Although he feels isolated and alone, he is afraid of forming deep, meaningful relationships. Is conceited and is easily offended."

Open and emotionally involved in relationships and easily finds satisfaction through sexual activity.

Your Desired Objective

"Has a strong desire to contribute and influence others, but it can make him restless. He is driven by his desires and hopes. Enjoys a wide range of activities, but he may spread himself to thin taking on too much."

Your Actual Problem

"Feeling unimportant in this current situation, and is looking for different conditions where he will be able to better prove his worth and importance."

Your Actual Problem #2

"Fears he will be held back from achieving things he really wants, leading him to search endlessly for satisfaction and become involved in activities which are pointless.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Is stubborn, demanding, and arrogant, works toward his own goals and purposes. Has little regard for others and is unwilling to compromise or negotiate."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Unfulfilled hopes have left him feeling uncertain and even a little fearful about the future. Needs to feel secure and avoid further disappointment; fears he will be looked over, lose his position, or lose respect. Has little hope that things will get better in time and his negative attitude leads him to place impossible demands on others or to compromise or bargain."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Self-centered, tends to take this personally and is easily offended, which leaves him feeling isolated."

Is feeling emotionally drained from stressful and tense situations. He is in need of peace and quiet in order to overcome his lack of energy and may become irritable if he does not recover.

Is satisfied and finds contentment through sexual activity.

Current situations force him into compromise and placing his own hopes and desires on hold for the time being.

*Your Desired Objective*

"Is intimidated by the activities going on around him. Conflict and disagreements tend to drain him and therefore he avoids those situations. Often times he will hide with plans and goals from others, because he fears they will openly attack him. He works out his plans in private so as not to cause any problems or trouble with others."

*Your Actual Problem*

"Inability to reach his goals, he is afraid to create or pursue new goals because he fears the rejection and let down they may cause him. He is feeling anxious and escapes by withdrawing into himself and protecting his emotions leaving him moody and depressed."

It's pretty much all true.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

*Your Stress Sources*

"Not a team player and is unwilling to be involved in most activities. In the past she was over involved and now emotionally drained. Due to her fear of over involvement, she now chooses to remain uninvolved with the activities around her. "

:teeth


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

> Unfulfilled hopes have left her feeling uncertain and even a little fearful about the future. *Needs to feel secure and avoid further disappointment*; fears she will be looked over, lose her position, or lose respect. Has little hope that things will get better in time


Very, very accurate. Things are going downhill and have been for too long.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow this is so *awesome*! Totally accurate. :shock

*Your Existing Situation*

"Craves change and new things, always looking for new adventures and activities. Becomes restless and frustrated when he has to wait to long for things to develop. His impatience leads to irritability and a desire to move on to the next project."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Sensitive, gentle, and emotional; having a strong need to find some sort of magical harmony and beauty. Artistic in nature, he longs to find a partner who finds these things important as well; however, having trouble finding such a perfect person. Keeps a close eye on his emotional and how much of himself is given to others. He must always know where he stands with others and longs to be regarded with respect. His taste are geared to the artistically beautiful and refined, but he can be harsh and critical of works of art and creativity. Yearns to make friends with those who can help build his intelligence and artistic ability."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Giving more than he is getting back and feels misunderstood and unappreciated. Feels he is being forced into compromising and even his close relationships leave him feeling emotional distant.

"Seeking to broaden his horizons and believes his hopes and dreams are realistic. Worries he may not be able to do the things he wants and needs to escape to a peaceful, quiet environment in order to restore his confidence."

Conceited and is easily insulted. Holds back emotionally but is able to find satisfaction through sexual activity.
*
Your Desired Objective*

"His current situation is viewed as unpleasant and demanding to much out of him. He is stubborn and close-minding, feeling his way is the only correct way."

*Your Actual Problem*

"His personality is such that he analyzes and examines everything with harsh judgment, which is viewed as an attitude of harsh criticism and disapproval. Fails to take into consideration all the facts when making his judgments. "

*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Struggles with his need for respect and admiration from others; feels he needs to make a name for himself and stand out from the crowd. He acts out by insisting he be the center of attention, and refuses to step back, stand down, or take on a minor, insignificant role."


----------



## Equimanthorn (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow seems very accurate. Thanks for sharing the link.

Your Actual Problem

"Struggles with his need for respect and admiration from others; feels he needs to make a name for himself and stand out from the crowd. He acts out by insisting he be the center of attention, and refuses to step back, stand down, or take on a minor, insignificant role."

Your Actual Problem #2

"Is disappointed and let down, feels there is no point in making new goals as they will leave him feeling the same way. Is unable to admit to his short comings, which leads him to act out in an aggressive and resentful way."


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Needs extra attention and must feel she is very important to those around her. If she doesn't think she is being spoiled enough, she may shut herself off from others."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Unfulfilled hopes have left her feeling uncertain and even a little fearful about the future. Needs to feel secure and avoid further disappointment; fears she will be looked over, lose her position, or lose respect. Has little hope that things will get better in time and her negative attitude leads her to place impossible demands on others or to compromise or bargain."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Feels she is not receiving her fair share and is unable to rely on anyone for support or sympathy. she keeps her emotions bottled up, leaving her quick to take offense to small things. she tries to make the best of her situation."

Is feeling emotionally drained from stressful and tense situations. she is in need of peace and quiet in order to overcome her lack of energy and may become irritable if she does not recover.

"Feels she is not receiving her fair share and is unable to rely on anyone for support or sympathy. she keeps her emotions bottled up, leaving her quick to take offense to small things. she tries to make the best of her situation."

Open and emotionally involved in relationships and easily finds satisfaction through sexual activity.

*Your Desired Objective*

"He feels life in general is handing her to many difficult and unpleasant things, but no one else seems to agree with her. she is resistant to joining in with others and want to be left alone."

*Your Actual Problem*

"Is disappointed and let down, feels there is no point in making new goals as they will leave her feeling the same way. Is unable to admit to her short comings, which leads her to act out in an aggressive and resentful way."


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

It's pretty accurate.

Your Existing Situation

"Very emotional and artistic, enjoys being surrounded by beauty and art. Looking for a partner who always has an eye for beauty and who enjoys close, loving relationships."

Your Stress Sources

"His normal flexible and stubborn attitude has become weakened because he feels overworked, tired and as if he is stuck in a rut. The situation seems helpless and is causing him to physically feel the strain, he is searching for a solution but he is unable to make a decision on how to go about making the changes."

Your Restrained Characteristics

His confidence is low but he is unable to admit that is the reason for his avoidance of conflict. Feels it is a situation out of his control and he is making the best of it.

Is satisfied and finds contentment through sexual activity.

Your Desired Objective

"Highly optimistic and outgoing personality. Loves to learn new and exciting things, and craves new interests. Looking for a well-rounded life full of success and new experiences. Does not allow himself to be overcome with negative thoughts or self-doubt. Takes life head on, with enthusiasm. "

Your Actual Problem

"Feeling tension and stress brought on by situations which are out of his control, leaves him feeling helpless, anxious, and in adequate. He escapes the situation by throwing himself into new activities and insisting he get his own way. Appears to be in control of himself, which he isn't, leading to outbursts of anger."

Your Actual Problem #2

Is afraid he will be held back from obtaining the things he wants leading him to act out with a hectic intensity.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

The test couldn't seem to decide whether I was a he or a she.

*Your Existing Situation*
He tends to proceed with caution due to her fear of rejection. This attitude makes in difficult for her to earn respect or develop close relationships.

*Your Stress Sources*
"Needs to meet people who have the same high principals and values as himself, but finds the need unfulfilled. her need to feel dominate and superior leaves her feeling isolated and does not allow for her to give freely of himself. she would like to surrender and let go, but sees that as a weakness she must not give in to. Holding back will allow her to stand out for the crowd and earn a higher status, recognized by others as unique and important."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*
Emotionally distant even from those closest to her.
"Seeking to broaden her horizons and believes her hopes and dreams are realistic. Worries she may not be able to do the things she wants and needs to escape to a peaceful, quiet environment in order to restore her confidence."

"Willing to become emotionally involved because she feels isolated and alone. she tries to avoid conflict and disagreements, but her arrogance leads her to quickly take offense."
Is satisfied and finds contentment through sexual activity.

*Your Desired Objective*
"His current situation is viewed as unpleasant and demanding to much out of her. she is stubborn and close-minding, feeling her way is the only correct way."

*Your Actual Problem*
"Struggles with her need for respect and admiration from others; feels she needs to make a name for herself and stand out from the crowd. she acts out by insisting she be the center of attention, and refuses to step back, stand down, or take on a minor, insignificant role."


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

_*Your Existing Situation*

"Inclined to choose luxurious things, which are gratifying to the senses. Turned off by things which are tacky and tasteless."

*Your Actual Problem*

Is afraid she will be held back from obtaining the things she wants leading her to act out with a hectic intensity.

*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Feeling tension and stress brought on by situations which are out of her control, leaves her feeling helpless, anxious, and in adequate. she escapes the situation by throwing herself into new activities and insisting she get her own way. Appears to be in control of himself, which she isn't, leading to outbursts of anger."_​
-

I omitted everything else because it seems too vague and could apply to just about anyone depending on one's interpretation.



Amphoteric said:


> The test couldn't seem to decide whether I was a he or a she.


:lol yeah, same here.


----------



## Kuinaurinko (Aug 5, 2012)

This seems like it follows a "one size fits all" method of giving answers. For example, my existing situation was: "Desires to be respected by others in order to gain their trust and support for his own personal gain." I'm not saying that this isn't accurate, it's actually very accurate, however this has the potential to be true for just about anyone. It is an innate characteristic of humans to want to be respected by his or her peers and gaining their trust simply follows logically after gaining their respect in most situations. Similarly personal gain is aquired by gaining the trust and respect of others.
One of my restraining characteristics is: "Applies tough standards to his potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in his sex life." Again, this applies to everyone. Nearly everyone has an ideal standard for what they want that "special someone" to be and this can easily be interpreted as having "tough standards".
Another example of one of my restraining characteristics is: "Current events have him feeling forced to make bargains and put aside his own desires for now. He is able to find satisfaction and happiness through sexual activity." Doesn't everyone have to make compromises intheir life? Yes, and the very act of compromising includes putting aside your own desires and making a bargain that somehow includes some of your own wants, and some of another persons wants. It is also no small secret that many people find satisfaction and happiness through sexual activity. The fact that people on this forum say that they got this when in fact they dont get satisfaction of happiness from it shows that the test could simply be giving answers that contain characteristics that most people have, even if some of them don't coincide with the test takers actual traits the taker is bound to find that they share some traits with what the tests "predictions" say.


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

wow I'm very surprised how accurate this is, it sounds a lot like me, even though some of those things i hate to admit...


Your Existing Situation

"Creative and emotional, looking for ways to further expand those qualities. Looking for a partner who enjoys the same activities. Seeking adventure and new and unusual activities."

Your Stress Sources

"Feels unappreciated and in an unpleasant position. Needs personal recognition and the respect of others, since she has not been about to find partners who value the same things she does. she holds back her emotions and is unable to give fully of himself, but lasting isolation makes her want to change those ways and surrender to her deep urges. Giving in to her natural instincts and urges is a sign of weakness, so feeling this way makes her weak and irritable. Fighting these urges makes her feel stronger, as if she can take on anything that comes her way. Longs to be valued as an important associate and admired for her personal qualities."

Your Restrained Characteristics

"Feels she is getting less than she deserves for all her hard work; however, she makes no effort to change things and tries to make the best of the situation."

His confidence is low but she is unable to admit that is the reason for her avoidance of conflict. Feels it is a situation out of her control and she is making the best of it.

"Insists her hopes and ideas are realistic and achievable, but needs encouragement and support. her self-centeredness can cause her to take things too personally."

"Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. she is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity, as long as there is not a lot of conflict or emotional difficulty."

Your Desired Objective

Is in need of immediate rest and relaxation. Longs for peace and a sense they are understood. Feels she has been treated unfairly which makes her angry. Cannot stand to stay in an environment in which she is treated unfairly and with no consideration for her feelings.

Your Actual Problem

"Wants to be valued and respected, seeks a close and peaceful relationship with a shared respect of each other."

Your Actual Problem #2

Lack of energy leaves her unnoticed to pursue further activities or demands placed on her. she feels powerless which leaves her agitated and depressed. Tries to escape from her struggles by searching for peaceful and restful conditions in which to relax and recover in an atmosphere full of security


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Is lazy when it comes to further himself or his career and lacks the ambition to change things. *Does not like to put to much effort into things, except sexual activity.* He would rather feel comfort and security, than success."
*Your Stress Sources*

Feeling empty and isolated from others and trying to bridge the gap between himself and others. Wants to live life to the fullest and experience as much as possible. He cannot stand any restrictions or obstacles put in his way and only longs to be free. 
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Emotionally distant even from those closest to him.
"Feels he is not receiving his fair share and is unable to rely on anyone for support or sympathy. He keeps his emotions bottled up, leaving him quick to take offense to small things. He tries to make the best of his situation."
"Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. He is able to find pleasure and *happiness in sexual activity, as long as there is not a lot of conflict or emotional difficulty."*
Current events leave him feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.
*Your Desired Objective*

"Feels stressed due to his current situation or relationships, and needs to make changes. Looking for a solution that will increase his chances of fulfilling his current hopes and dreams."
*Your Actual Problem*

"Feeling held back and restricted from moving forward, looking for a solution that will give him more freedom and less obstacles."
*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Fears he will be held back from achieving things he really wants, leading him to search endlessly for satisfaction and become involved in activities which are pointless."

I wish this weren't so accurate . The bold parts don't really fit me though.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

*Color Test - Results*

*Your Existing Situation*

"Inclined to choose luxurious things, which are gratifying to the senses. Turned off by things which are tacky and tasteless."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Current problems are seen as dangerous and threatening. He is angry at the thought he will have to continually put off his own goals for the time being, leaving him feeling powerless to change things. He feels used, overwhelmed, and exhausted at the demands placed on him."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Finds satisfaction in sexual activity, but is emotionally detached which prevents him from becoming too involved."
"Believes his hopes and dreams are realistic, but needs reassurance from others. Has strict standards when looking for a partner and wants guarantees that he will not be disappointed or lose."

*Your Desired Objective*

"Is intimidated by the activities going on around him. Conflict and disagreements tend to drain him and therefore he avoids those situations. Often times he will hide with plans and goals from others, because he fears they will openly attack him. He works out his plans in private so as not to cause any problems or trouble with others."

*Your Actual Problem*

"Feeling a lack of energy, he does not wish to be involved in further activity or give in to demands. He is feeling powerless causing him stress, agitation, and irritation, all which he tries to escape by refusing to participate altogether. He is determined to get his own way in the end and is cautious as he puts his plan in action."


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

*Wow, pretty accurate for the most part except for the ones underlined:.....:sus
*

*Your Existing Situation*

"Organized and detail-oriented, she has a very precise and methodical manner. she needs relationships which offer her understanding, respect, and approval."
*
Your Stress Sources*

"Demands to be noticed by others as an important individual, needs attention and recognition. her current situation is leaving her dissatisfied. she feels she needs to make friends with those who hold the same high standards she does. Wants to stand out as someone at the top of her class and be admired by others. she needs to feel in control which makes it difficult to give of herself to another person. she feels isolated and alone but refuses to appear weak and continues to be emotionally distant from others in order to keep her attitude of superiority. "
*
Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Seeking to broaden her horizons and believes her hopes and dreams are realistic. Worries she may not be able to do the things she wants and needs to escape to a peaceful, quiet environment in order to restore her confidence."
Applies tough standards to her potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in her sex life.
Current situation is leaving her doubtful and cautions about becoming intimately involved with others.
Applies tough standards to her potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in her sex *
Your Desired Objective*

"Needs peaceful surroundings. Looking for relief from stress, conflict, and arguments. Tries to control potentially harmful situations and arguments by treading lightly. Is sensitive, emotional, and has an eye for detail."
*
Your Actual Problem*

"Wants to be valued and respected, seeks a close and peaceful relationship with a shared respect of each other."
*
Your Actual Problem #2*

Needs to find a stable and peaceful environment which will free her of the worries that are preventing her from achieving the things she wants.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Very true!

*Your Existing Situation*

"Craves change and new things, always looking for new adventures and activities. Becomes restless and frustrated when she has to wait to long for things to develop. her impatience leads to irritability and a desire to move on to the next project."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Wishes for freedom and independence, free from limitations and restrictions except for the ones she choices to give himself."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Tries to participate and involve herself in things going on around him; however, avoids conflict and arguments to reduce stress and tension."

"Although she feels isolated and alone, she is afraid of forming deep, meaningful relationships. Is conceited and is easily offended."

"Although she is able to find contentment through sexual activity, she feels hopeless to change her problems and difficulties and continues to make the best of what she has."

*Your Desired Objective*

"Highly optimistic and outgoing personality. Loves to learn new and exciting things, and craves new interests. Looking for a well-rounded life full of success and new experiences. Does not allow herself to be overcome with negative thoughts or self-doubt. Takes life head on, with enthusiasm. "

*Your Actual Problem*

"Fights resistance or limitations, and insists she is free to develop in her own way. Rewarded by accomplishing things on her own, with little to no help from others."


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

Quite true!


Your Existing Situation

"Very emotional and artistic, enjoys being surrounded by beauty and art. Looking for a partner who always has an eye for beauty and who enjoys close, loving relationships."

Your Stress Sources

"Not a team player and is unwilling to be involved in most activities. In the past she was over involved and now emotionally drained. Due to her fear of over involvement, she now chooses to remain uninvolved with the activities around her. "

Your Restrained Characteristics

"Struggles to make her demands clear, but feels ignored. Feels resentful, but acts as if she doesn't care, doing what is necessary to keep peace."

"Although she feels isolated and alone, she is afraid of forming deep, meaningful relationships. Is conceited and is easily offended."

Is satisfied and finds contentment through sexual activity.

Your Desired Objective

"Has too many problems and difficulties in her life at the moment, causing reckless and foolish decisions to be made. she needs to find a better escape before she causes her own self-destruction."

Your Actual Problem

"Fear of being prevented from achieving the things she wants causes her to take advantage of all types of other experiences, but then denies any of them have value to her. her destructive behavior is her way of escaping and hiding the helplessness she feels."


----------



## Miss Imaginary (Jul 4, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

Authoritative or in a position of power or leadership. Feels that current difficulties are causing problems and she is unable to progress further. Determined and commanding she strives for her goals despite the obstacles she faces.
*Your Stress Sources*

"Needs to meet people who have the same high principals and values as himself, but finds the need unfulfilled. her need to feel dominate and superior leaves her feeling isolated and does not allow for her to give freely of himself. she would like to surrender and let go, but sees that as a weakness she must not give in to. Holding back will allow her to stand out for the crowd and earn a higher status, recognized by others as unique and important."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Current events leave her feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.
"Self-centered, tends to take this personally and is easily offended, which leaves her feeling isolated."
"Believes her hopes and dreams are realistic, but needs reassurance from others. Has strict standards when looking for a partner and wants guarantees that she will not be disappointed or lose."
"Although she feels isolated and alone, she is afraid of forming deep, meaningful relationships. Is conceited and is easily offended."
*Your Desired Objective*

"Is very goal oriented and driven, and does not allow things to distract her from reaching her goals. Overcomes all obstacles she is faced with. Wants to gain recognition and a good reputation for her successes."
*Your Actual Problem*

"Enjoys making new plans and goals, but needs to be respected and admired for the things she accomplishes."

It makes me sound like some sort of 'fierce businesswoman' cliche from a rom-com. Maybe if no SA....


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

Needs excitement and constant stimulation. Willingly participates in activities that are thrilling and offer adventure.

*Your Stress Sources*

"Wishes for freedom and independence, free from limitations and restrictions except for the ones she choices to give himself."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Feels she is getting less than she deserves for all her hard work; however, she makes no effort to change things and tries to make the best of the situation."

His confidence is low but she is unable to admit that is the reason for her avoidance of conflict. Feels it is a situation out of her control and she is making the best of it.

Is bothered when her needs and desires are misunderstood and she feels there is no one to turn to or rely on. her self-centered attitude can cause her to be easily offended.

Is satisfied and finds contentment through sexual activity.

*Your Desired Objective*

"Has a strong desire to contribute and influence others, but it can make her restless. she is driven by her desires and hopes. Enjoys a wide range of activities, but she may spread herself to thin taking on too much."

*Your Actual Problem*

"Feeling held back and restricted from moving forward, looking for a solution that will give her more freedom and less obstacles."


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

Currently situation leaves her feeling uneasy and unsure of himself. Seeking a new environment bringing a greater sense of security and affection and less straining.
*Your Stress Sources*

"is being overworked and her flexibility and hard work are being taken advantage of while trying to deal with problems. Sticks to her goals, but feels intense pressure to succeed. Since the situation is uncooperative and untrustworthy, she would like to walk away from it altogether."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Giving more than she is getting back and feels misunderstood and unappreciated. Feels she is being forced into compromising and even her close relationships leave her feeling emotional distant.
Is bothered when her needs and desires are misunderstood and she feels there is no one to turn to or rely on. her self-centered attitude can cause her to be easily offended.
Is bothered when her needs and desires are misunderstood and she feels there is no one to turn to or rely on. her self-centered attitude can cause her to be easily offended.
*Your Desired Objective*

"Makes spontaneous, irrational, and sudden decisions in order to escape her current problems and difficulties."
*Your Actual Problem*

"Feeling tension and stress brought on by situations which are out of her control, leaves her feeling helpless, anxious, and in adequate. In order to build her self-esteem back up, she looks to others for recognition, respect, and encouragement. This can be a problem since she tends to blame others for her shortcomings. Searching for solutions that are geared toward her needs and self-consciousness."
*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Feeling anxious and restless frustration toward current situation or unfulfilled emotional requirements are causing stress. she feels misunderstood, used, and anxious. she strives to search for new relationships or environment, in the hope they may offer her happiness and peace of mind."

Why is this so accurate ;A;


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

Feeling dissatisfied in his current situation and has a strong desire to escape or find an immediate solution.

*Your Stress Sources*

"Looking to stand out in the crowd and wanting to keep his rank and status. His current situation is irritating him because he can't seem to find anybody out there who values the same high standards he does. He is feeling isolated and wants to give in to his carnal urges, but can't bring himself to appear weak in the eyes of others. Wants others to see his unique qualities and character but can't stand to come off as needy, so instead he has an ""I don't care"" attitude and pushing people away. He turns his back on those who criticizes his behavior, but beneath his indifference is a person who is in desperate need of approval."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Current events leave him feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.
Feels unhappy and isolated because he is unable to succeed in finding the cooperation and understanding he desires.
Feels unhappy and isolated because he is unable to succeed in finding the cooperation and understanding he desires.
Conceited and is easily insulted. Holds back emotionally but is able to find satisfaction through sexual activity.
Conceited and is easily insulted. Holds back emotionally but is able to find satisfaction through sexual activity.

*Your Desired Objective*

Is extremely determined to make his presence known as an important part of any team. He is flexible and able to do what is necessary to stand out from the crowd. Is willing to overcome any conflicts and difficulties that may stand in his way.

*Your Actual Problem
*
"Needs to be viewed and respected as an outstanding individual, in order to build his self-esteem and self-worth. Resists any type of weakness and sets high standards for himself."

*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Has been disappointed and let down, believes it is pointless to come up with new goals as they will most likely disappoint as well. Needs to be recognized and respected, but is worried about the future. Reacts by avoiding situations where he will be criticizes or others will attempt to influence him. Tries to take charge of the situation by controlling the details and strengthen his position. "

Meh


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Is lazy when it comes to further herself or her career and lacks the ambition to change things. Does not like to put to much effort into things, except sexual activity. she would rather feel comfort and security, than success."
*Your Stress Sources*

Feeling empty and isolated from others and trying to bridge the gap between herself and others. Wants to live life to the fullest and experience as much as possible. she cannot stand any restrictions or obstacles put in her way and only longs to be free. 
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Feels she is carry more than her share of problems. she is flexible and laid back, sticking to her goals and working to overcome any difficulty."
"Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. she is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity, as long as there is not a lot of conflict or emotional difficulty."
Current events leave her feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.

*Your Desired Objective*

"Longs for tenderness and for a feeling of acceptance from a partner. Appreciates things that are beautiful, pleasing to the eye, and stylish."
*Your Actual Problem*

"Prefers to be left in peace and avoids arguments, confrontation, and conflicts."
*Your Actual Problem #2*

Needs to find a stable and peaceful environment which will free her of the worries that are preventing her from achieving the things she wants.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

*Your Existing Situation
*
"Creative and emotional, looking for ways to further expand those qualities. Looking for a partner who enjoys the same activities. Seeking adventure and new and unusual activities."

*Your Stress Sources
*
Feels he is stuck in a situation in which he cannot control and is unable to obtain the sense of acceptance he desires. He is unwilling to place himself completely in the hands of others; and is avoiding hopeless conditions and disappointing relationships. Feels something is missing from his life and is becoming impatient in trying to discover what is missing. He is restless and instable due to his urge to escape the current state he is in.

*Your Restrained Characteristics
*
"Has high emotional expectations and desires to be the center of attention, which makes it difficult to find a satisfying relationship. His reserved, cautious nature makes him emotionally distant. "

"Although he is able to find contentment through sexual activity, he feels hopeless to change his problems and difficulties and continues to make the best of what he has."

"Insists his hopes and ideas are realistic and achievable, but needs encouragement and support. His self-centeredness can cause him to take things too personally."

"Although he is able to find contentment through sexual activity, he feels hopeless to change his problems and difficulties and continues to make the best of what he has."

Feels as if too many walls and obstacles are standing in his way and that he is being forced to make compromises. He needs to put his own needs on hold for the time being.

*Your Desired Objective
*
"Is very intense person who seeks excitement and sexual stimulation. Wants others to see him as an exciting and interesting person, who is also charming and can easily influence others. Uses his charm to increase his chances of success and gain other people's trust."

*Your Actual Problem
*
Is afraid he will be held back from obtaining the things he wants leading him to act out with a hectic intensity.

*Your Actual Problem #2
*
Feeling anxious and restless frustration toward current situation or unfulfilled emotional requirements are causing stress. He tries escaping by throwing himself into activities directed at personal success or experiencing new things.


----------



## Blanck (Apr 16, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Is lazy when it comes to further herself or her career and lacks the ambition to change things. Does not like to put to much effort into things, except sexual activity. she would rather feel comfort and security, than success."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Unfulfilled hopes have left her feeling uncertain and even a little fearful about the future. Needs to feel secure and avoid further disappointment; fears she will be looked over, lose her position, or lose respect. Has little hope that things will get better in time and her negative attitude leads her to place impossible demands on others or to compromise or bargain."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Current events leave her feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.
His confidence is low but she is unable to admit that is the reason for her avoidance of conflict. Feels it is a situation out of her control and she is making the best of it.
"Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. she is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity, as long as there is not a lot of conflict or emotional difficulty."
Current events leave her feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.

*Your Desired Objective*

"Wishes to live in a calm, peaceful, relaxing environment, where everyone gets along and there is a strong sense of belonging."

*Your Actual Problem*

Disappointed because her hopes have not come to pass and she fears coming up with new goals will only lead to further disappointment. These conflicting emotions lead to a feeling of anxiety and depression. she tries to escape into a peaceful and calm relationship which offers encouragement and protection from further disappointment.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

*Your Existing Situation*

Feels there are barriers between herself and the essential things she desires.

*Your Stress Sources*

"His stubbornness and will-power has become weakened due to current difficulties. Feels overworked and emotionally drain; as if all her work is for nothing and she is getting nowhere. The situation is very real to her and she wants to escape, but has no idea how to do so or how to even approach the situation rationally."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Has high emotional expectations and desires to be the center of attention, which makes it difficult to find a satisfying relationship. her reserved, cautious nature makes her emotionally distant. "
"Believes her hopes and dreams are realistic, but needs reassurance from others. Has strict standards when looking for a partner and wants guarantees that she will not be disappointed or lose."

*Your Desired Objective*

"Has a strong desire for the finer things of life. Finds comfort in her over-indulgent, lavish, and often luxurious lifestyle."

*Your Actual Problem*

"Feeling tension and stress brought on by situations which are out of her control, leaves her feeling helpless, anxious, and in adequate. she tries to escape into a stable, secure environment where she can relax and recover and not have any extra pressures put on her. "

How very interesting...


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Craves change and new things, always looking for new adventures and activities. Becomes restless and frustrated when he has to wait to long for things to develop. His impatience leads to irritability and a desire to move on to the next project."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Needs to feel as if he belongs and is accepted, and will stay in an unsatisfying relationship in order to fulfill that need. Feels a sense of vulnerability, which he hides from others, and feels dependant on his partner and therefore continues the relationship. He feels depressed and irritable due to his situation which then causes him to feel restless and desperately needed to escape, yet his insecurities keep him tied down. His concentration may suffer due to his current situation. "

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Emotionally demanding and will involve himself in close relationships but won't get too involved or give too much of himself.

"Feels he is not receiving his fair share and is unable to rely on anyone for support or sympathy. He keeps his emotions bottled up, leaving him quick to take offense to small things. He tries to make the best of his situation."

Is satisfied and finds contentment through sexual activity.

Feels as if too many walls and obstacles are standing in his way and that he is being forced to make compromises. He needs to put his own needs on hold for the time being.

*Your Desired Objective*

"Highly optimistic and outgoing personality. Loves to learn new and exciting things, and craves new interests. Looking for a well-rounded life full of success and new experiences. Does not allow himself to be overcome with negative thoughts or self-doubt. Takes life head on, with enthusiasm. "

*Your Actual Problem*

Feeling anxious and restless frustration toward current situation or unfulfilled emotional requirements are causing stress. He tries escaping by throwing himself into activities directed at personal success or experiencing new things.

*Your Actual Problem #2*

Is afraid he will be held back from obtaining the things he wants leading him to act out with a hectic intensity.


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

*Color Test - Results*

*Your Existing Situation*

"Is sensitive and easily influenced by other's thoughts and emotions. Looking for friendly, easy-going relationships and jobs that help develop them."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Needs to meet people who have the same high principals and values as himself, but finds the need unfulfilled. His need to feel dominate and superior leaves him feeling isolated and does not allow for him to give freely of himself. He would like to surrender and let go, but sees that as a weakness he must not give in to. Holding back will allow him to stand out for the crowd and earn a higher status, recognized by others as unique and important."

*Your Restrained Characteristics
*
"Tries to participate and involve himself in things going on around him; however, avoids conflict and arguments to reduce stress and tension."

Is feeling emotionally drained from stressful and tense situations. He is in need of peace and quiet in order to overcome his lack of energy and may become irritable if he does not recover.

Current situation is leaving him doubtful and cautions about becoming intimately involved with others.

Current situation is leaving him doubtful and cautions about becoming intimately involved with others.

*Your Desired Objective
*
"Looking for a loving relationship, which brings happiness and contentment. Brings emotional excitement to the relationship. Helpful and willing to give as much as he takes, and requires the same sort of giving relationship from others. "

*Your Actual Problem
*
"Wants to be valued and respected, seeks a close and peaceful relationship with a shared respect of each other."

...
hmmmmmmmmm i can see tha


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

> Your Existing Situation
> 
> Is pretty laid-back and is able to act calm in almost any situation. He enjoys feeling relaxed and to be in the company of his friends and family.
> 
> ...


Seems, fairly right... huh.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> The test couldn't seem to decide whether I was a he or a she.


Hahaha... I was wondering the same thing 

I find these are pretty accurate except for some confusing sentences.
*Your Existing Situation*

"Creative and emotional, looking for ways to further expand those qualities. Looking for a partner who enjoys the same activities. Seeking adventure and new and unusual activities."
*Your Stress Sources*

"Needs to meet people who have the same high principals and values as himself, but finds the need unfulfilled. her need to feel dominate and superior leaves her feeling isolated and does not allow for her to give freely of himself. she would like to surrender and let go, but sees that as a weakness she must not give in to. Holding back will allow her to stand out for the crowd and earn a higher status, recognized by others as unique and important."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"His desire to avoid open conflict and tension forces her to put her desires on hold, even though she is feeling restrained and uneasy."
"Current situation makes her feel unable to prove himself, but tries to make the best of things."
Current situations have left her feeling overwhelmed and tormented. Needs to avoid further activity or demands and concentrate on relaxing and becoming emotionally sound.
Feels as if too many walls and obstacles are standing in her way and that she is being forced to make compromises. she needs to put her own needs on hold for the time being.
*Your Desired Objective*

"Wants interesting and exciting things to happen in her life. she is able to make others like him, because of her genuine concern for them. she is charming and open and makes friends easily. she can have an over-active imagination, which leads her to fantasize and daydream."
*Your Actual Problem*

"Impressed by unique and one of a kind things, and by people with exceptional personalities. Tries to takes the characteristics she likes in other people and apply it to herself as well as coming across as a unique individual."


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

> Your Existing Situation
> 
> "Outgoing but unpredictable and unstable. Likes things to go her way, otherwise she becomes agitated, indecisive, and fake in her activities."
> 
> ...


haha. Do they use tricks and general stereotypes like the horoscope?

This actually does describe me very accurately, I don't know how they did it.

Oh.. I suppose Outgoing isn't a good way to describe me, because I don't do it consistently. I enjoy going out, but it has to involve alcohol or delicious meals ^^


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Your Existing Situation

Feeling stressed out due to his current situation and the demands which are placed on him. Working to release himself from all things that hold him back or tie him down.

Your Stress Sources

"Unfulfilled hopes have left him feeling uncertain and even a little fearful about the future. Needs to feel secure and avoid further disappointment; fears he will be looked over, lose his position, or lose respect. Has little hope that things will get better in time and his negative attitude leads him to place impossible demands on others or to compromise or bargain."

Your Restrained Characteristics

Feels unhappy and isolated because he is unable to succeed in finding the cooperation and understanding he desires.

"Although he is able to find contentment through sexual activity, he feels hopeless to change his problems and difficulties and continues to make the best of what he has."

Feels unhappy and isolated because he is unable to succeed in finding the cooperation and understanding he desires.

"Although he is able to find contentment through sexual activity, he feels hopeless to change his problems and difficulties and continues to make the best of what he has."

Your Desired Objective

"Feels he is in a hopeless situation, which causes him to feel depressed. He resists things which he finds difficult or not to his liking and shields himself from the things which irritate him."

Your Actual Problem

"Is disappointed and let down, feels there is no point in making new goals as they will leave him feeling the same way. Is unable to admit to his short comings, which leads him to act out in an aggressive and resentful way."

:hide


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

*Your Existing Situation*

Needs excitement and constant stimulation. Willingly participates in activities that are thrilling and offer adventure.

*Your Stress Sources*

"Demands to be noticed by others as an important individual, needs attention and recognition. Her current situation is leaving her dissatisfied. She feels she needs to make friends with those who hold the same high standards she does. Wants to stand out as someone at the top of her class and be admired by others. She needs to feel in control which makes it difficult to give of herself to another person. She feels isolated and alone but refuses to appear weak and continues to be emotionally distant from others in order to keep her attitude of superiority. "

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Current events leave her feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.

"Self-centered, tends to take this personally and is easily offended, which leaves her feeling isolated."

Current situations force her into compromise and placing her own hopes and desires on hold for the time being.

"Feels she is carry more than her share of problems. She is flexible and laid back, sticking to her goals and working to overcome any difficulty."

Current situations force her into compromise and placing her own hopes and desires on hold for the time being.

*Your Desired Objective*

"Is very intense person who seeks excitement and sexual stimulation. Wants others to see her as an exciting and interesting person, who is also charming and can easily influence others. Uses her charm to increase her chances of success and gain other people's trust."

*Your Actual Problem*

Is afraid she will be held back from obtaining the things she wants leading her to act out with a hectic intensity.

*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Enjoys making new plans and goals, but needs to be respected and admired for the things she accomplishes."

~That "Stress Sources" part is just bullsht. I don't want attention, I want to be just invisible.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I feel like this quiz is "accurate" in a cheap way that it gives answers that everyone probably feels, even in the slightest. It didn't tell me much that I didn't already know, but oh well.

*Your Existing Situation*

"Needs extra attention and must feel she is very important to those around her. If she doesn't think she is being spoiled enough, she may shut herself off from others."
*Your Stress Sources*

"Unfulfilled hopes have left her feeling uncertain and even a little fearful about the future. Needs to feel secure and avoid further disappointment; fears she will be looked over, lose her position, or lose respect. Has little hope that things will get better in time and her negative attitude leads her to place impossible demands on others or to compromise or bargain."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Feels she is getting less than she deserves for all her hard work; however, she makes no effort to change things and tries to make the best of the situation."
His confidence is low but she is unable to admit that is the reason for her avoidance of conflict. Feels it is a situation out of her control and she is making the best of it.
Is feeling emotionally drained from stressful and tense situations. she is in need of peace and quiet in order to overcome her lack of energy and may become irritable if she does not recover.
Conceited and is easily insulted. Holds back emotionally but is able to find satisfaction through sexual activity.

*Your Desired Objective*

"He feels life in general is handing her to many difficult and unpleasant things, but no one else seems to agree with her. she is resistant to joining in with others and want to be left alone."
*Your Actual Problem*

"Is disappointed and let down, feels there is no point in making new goals as they will leave her feeling the same way. Is unable to admit to her short comings, which leads her to act out in an aggressive and resentful way."


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> *Your Existing Situation*
> 
> "Has ran out of rice crispies, and really wants some rice crispies"
> 
> ...


LOL! 

Somebody!! Get that person some Rice Crispies! Stat!


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Pretty accurate for me, which is more than I can say for most of the quizzes that get posted on here.

Your Existing Situation

"Creative and emotional, looking for ways to further expand those qualities. Looking for a partner who enjoys the same activities. Seeking adventure and new and unusual activities."

Your Stress Sources

"Feels empty and isolated from others and wishes to overcome this feeling. Believes life has more to offer her than what she was experienced thus far, and doesn't want to miss out on anything. she purses all her goals and dreams, fearful that any missed opportunity will cause her to miss out on even more. Quickly becomes an expert in any field she pursues and can sometimes come off as overbearing and nosy."

Your Restrained Characteristics

Current events leave her feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.

"Finds satisfaction in sexual activity, but is emotionally detached which prevents her from becoming too involved."

Giving more than she is getting back and feels misunderstood and unappreciated. Feels she is being forced into compromising and even her close relationships leave her feeling emotional distant.

Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. she is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity.

"Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. she is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity, as long as there is not a lot of conflict or emotional difficulty."

Your Desired Objective

Very active imagination and may be prone to fantasies and daydreaming. Always dreaming of interesting and exciting things to happen to her. Is a charmer and wants to be admired for that.

Your Actual Problem

"Fears she will be held back from achieving things she really wants, leading her to search endlessly for satisfaction and become involved in activities which are pointless."

Your Actual Problem #2

"Feeling held back and restricted from moving forward, looking for a solution that will give her more freedom and less obstacles."


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

My results weren't me at all. 

Maybe I'm a tad color blind? Either that or it just doesn't like a person who starts with yellow every time (which is my favorite color). I tried to trip it up and it still insisted that was me. Oh well. Maybe I'm just in denial.


----------

